# raspberry leaf for pregnant does?



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

I have been thinking about offering my does raspberry leaf this year... but I have a ton of questions so if anyone has tried this what were your results. When in the pregnancy did you start... did you leave it out free choice or use a specific amt per doe? if gave specific amt how much per doe?...I work for a natural food distributor and can get the dried leaves very reasonable but can't seem to find the info on this that I am looking for. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ryann said:


> I have been thinking about offering my does raspberry leaf this year... but I have a ton of questions so if anyone has tried this what were your results. When in the pregnancy did you start... did you leave it out free choice or use a specific amt per doe? if gave specific amt how much per doe?...I work for a natural food distributor and can get the dried leaves very reasonable but can't seem to find the info on this that I am looking for. Thanks in advance for the help!


Following! I have a small amount and wanted to try it with one of my does too..


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I've only done this once, and am not an expert, but just mixed as much into their grain as they would eat...too much leaf, and they didn't want any of the mix. I included nettle and peppermint leaf, too. One girl laboured quietly, and had one kid on the ground before I knew she was in labour, and the second kid popped out with two pushes and one grunt. The other girl, who got the same everything, yelled, and pushed not as well, so I ended up pulling--perhaps unnecessarily, but being the meddling, curious human that I am, who read too much how-to-help in advance of kidding, did not want to waste what I'd learned, lol. So I cannot say whether the herbs helped or not. I do not see how they could do any harm.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I put it in their water trough to make a tea ... it's high in vitamin C and has tons of good stuff... highly recommend and is a MUST have in my everyday chore.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I add it to their kelp so they lick up about a tablespoon a day. The biggest difference I've seen is in their recovery time after kidding. They heal up much faster.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

goathiker said:


> I add it to their kelp so they lick up about a tablespoon a day. The biggest difference I've seen is in their recovery time after kidding. They heal up much faster.


Totally agree there! We have kelp and add it to grain. But the raspberry leaves we put in the troughs for tea


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I add it to their kelp so they lick up about a tablespoon a day. The biggest difference I've seen is in their recovery time after kidding. They heal up much faster.


So I could put out like their loose minerals?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You could put one that it just loose minerals and another that is raspberry leaf and minerals or kelp mixed. I don't know if they would like it by it's self. Well, it depends I suppose. Mine is ground to a fine powder and makes them sneeze alone.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Mine lick it up on their own..but When putting in a grain...how much and how often for 7 does? (What I have in each of my pens)


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

So the stuff I can get in bulk from work will be like $6 a lb I think and I know it is all natural or organic as that is all we sell I get most stuff 25% off the wholesale prices


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I give each doe 1 tablespoon a day. 
That's a good price. I could buy it from you, pay shipping, and still come out way ahead. 
I tried to do blackberry leaves myself this year. They were almost to the point where I could grind them and screen the thorns out and a heavy dew fell on the whole mess of them and ruined them. This year I'm going to build screen racks so they can be hung over them and fall off the branch as they dry inside the house.


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

I find this topic very interesting. I do not know anything about it but I do know a lady near me who uses raspberry leaves to dry her does? She says that it helps to dry does who have too much milk or have lost their babies or something like that. When i heard of everyone talking about the raspberry leaves in this manner I was surprised but very interested.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I bought dried raspberry leaves through for meadows for my ff due March of this year. I think I gave it to her the last 3-4 weeks before she was due. I think she snubbed it alone and I had to mix it with something to get her to eat it. She launched her twins out with ease. It was my first expirience with kidding and hers so I can't say for sure it was the raspberry leaf but I'll certainly be using it again in the spring.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

I've used red raspberry leaves for years. Some say not to give during pregnancy, as it can stimulate uterine contractions. I will say that I've given it during pregnancy, and had no problems but thought I should mention a caution. Red Raspberry given the last few weeks of pregnancy is said to tone the uterus, and help with birth. Honestly, I can't tell if whether or not it's the raspberry or the doe and her condition. Any of the aromatic herbs are supossed to be good for the pregnant doe- I've mixed up thyme, peppermint and rosemary as a pregnancy mix, topped with with T. of r. raspberry. If you like reading, "The Complete Herbal Handbook for Farm and Stable," by Juliette de Bairacli Levy is a great reference.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

caprinelivin said:


> I find this topic very interesting. I do not know anything about it but I do know a lady near me who uses raspberry leaves to dry her does? She says that it helps to dry does who have too much milk or have lost their babies or something like that. When i heard of everyone talking about the raspberry leaves in this manner I was surprised but very interested.


So if it dries them off does it affect milk production AFTER they kid if you give it during pregnancy? I'd be interested what your neighbor would say about it....


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

I, too, have questions, Carmen, and I will be asking them. There is always the chance that I misunderstood  It seems like she said that you had to be careful how much you give them or you could end up drying them up completely but it sounds like you guys have used it with great success.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I give each doe 1 tablespoon a day.
> That's a good price. I could buy it from you, pay shipping, and still come out way ahead.
> I tried to do blackberry leaves myself this year. They were almost to the point where I could grind them and screen the thorns out and a heavy dew fell on the whole mess of them and ruined them. This year I'm going to build screen racks so they can be hung over them and fall off the branch as they dry inside the house.


I will check the price when I go to work tomorrow. Wish we sold the kelp meal I can only find in 50 lb bags here so haven't tried that yet.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I added it to the girls grain last year 2 weeks before kidding and I guess it worked fine. Everyone ate it without batting an eye. I did withhold it on some does to see if I could spot the difference and I couldn't see one. Everyone progressed and recovered the same. I wouldn't stake my life on it doing anything, but if you have the funds to commit to it it certainly doesn't hurt. Raspberry leaves are loaded with good vitamins. I'll probably get more this year if I can find the time and remember to get some.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Our Vet recommended "Mare Magic" for the horse to help with her monthly irritability! It's 100% raspberry leaves. I got curious and started doing some research on it. I found this link: http://onioncreekoberhaslis.weebly.com/tips-tricks-and-advice.html

My Daughter has started drinking tea after reading this article and reviews. I like to think the benefits for Goats would be similar. :chin:http://www.bulkherbstore.com/Red-Raspberry-Leaf-Organic-Cut?s=raspberry leaves

So far....I haven't read anything about it Raspberry causing drying off.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I've never heard of it drying does up. We always use breathe tea. Preventing pneumonia and other respiratory issues. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

goathiker said:


> I add it to their kelp so they lick up about a tablespoon a day. The biggest difference I've seen is in their recovery time after kidding. They heal up much faster.


I'm very intrigued on this topic. I know that kelp replenishes the nutrients you take from the doe by milking right? (I had a friend who had a dairy goat win 3 legs and because she never did anything to replenish her nutrient went down hill show quality wise and now can't win her last leg) She lets her does drink about 1/4 of a cup of their own milk? Any thoughts on that? Also where do you get your kelp?:book:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have used dried raspberry leaf for my pg does for several years. I started by buying fiasco farm pg herbal mix and then just bought rasp. Leaf . I just give a handful everyday and they gobble it up!!!
During the last month of pregnancy.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Last year I gave it with grain, just a scoop I had lying around (2 fl.oz. maybe?) I had a doe I rescued that was skin and bones kid 2 weeks after I got her and popped him out in 5 minutes. Can't say that the raspberry leaf was the reason but it doesn't hurt!

Planning to do tea in their drinking water instead this year, suggestions on amount? Will be added to 5 gallon bucket in the kidding pen.


----------

